# Dish Network DTVpal DVR



## 1inxs (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been a dissatisfied cable subscriber for approximately 7 years. Recently installed a rooftop antenna for OTA HD. My wife likes to watch one program while another of her favorites is on at the same time. After a few weeks of google research I found the Dish Network DTVpal DVR which would do everything we needed. At the least we would like to watch one show and record another. Recording if not at home to start the recording process would be a bonus. Most google searches on the DTVpal DVR state there are many problems with failure. Now they have been discontinued until further notice? I have now started looking into the possibility of getting a TiVo. Would you post some recommendations (ie models, brands) that would do the same thing as the DTVpal. Your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does DTVpal have any real competitors (moderately priced HD DVR with no monthly fee)? The TivoHD is a nice machine with a moderate base price, but there is a monthly fee and Tivo will brick your machine if you don't pay the monthly fee.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo HD and the TiVo HD -XL are the only current models that will compete with the DTV-Pal DVR, except you need to subscribe to the TiVo units.

The next best thing would be an HTPC with ATSC tuner cards.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

DTVpal DVR uses TVGOS data, which is transmitted by your local cbs station. The customer doesn't pay to use that data. That's one reason DVTpal doesn't have a subscription fee (monthly or lifetime). TVGOS data doesn't supply the kind of information needed for features like season pass, wishlist, suggestions etc. The DTVpal DVR is more like a hard disk based VCR then a tivo. I think the DTVpal DVR is the only product in this category.

Previous poster is correct a HTPC is another way to go.


----------

